
Steel 'Velcro' Supports 35 Tons, Heat At Up To 800 Degrees Celsius - Flemlord
http://gizmodo.com/5353104/steel-velcro-made-by-germans-supports-35-tons-heat-at-up-to-800-degrees-celsius
======
jedliu
dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=807399>

